# !! Be my Bunny !!



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 13, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center] _
Get those photos of them Snuggly Buns Ready! __
_[/align][align=center]_
_[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]_
_[/align][align=center]_ 



What is it?
_another photophile contest_





Who can enter?
_



_





Rules?__
_Dress up your Bun
or photoshop a photo
Post the photo in this Thread





One photo per Bun
But you can have multiple buns in the same photo
 [/align][align=center]




[/align] [align=center]
Photos must be posted by _February 1st_
_Voting_ will run from _February 6th - 13th

_The 2008 Be My Bunny Winner will be announced on
*




Valentines Day




*





[/align] 
[align=center]



What to look for when voting?








Creativity



Matches thetheme



Cute factor



Unique interpretation of theme



Quality/Good photo composition
(this is not a contest for breed quality or proper poses)


[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



*What do you win?*




Rabbits Online FAME 

[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]_Brought to you by your RO Admins,Mods and Sponsors!!_
[/align] _
_


----------



## JamesCarden (Jan 16, 2008)

yay!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 16, 2008)

Sooooo... we have to get pics of snuggly bunnies?

Can't wait to start, these are soooooooo much fun!!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 16, 2008)

No it can be anything Valentines Related.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, once I get homeowrk done I'm gonna start on my pic!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll just start it off then  Hopefully this will inspire everyone.

Sadie and Snoopy


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 16, 2008)

Sparky and Scooter in love...........


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 16, 2008)

Too cute! :inlove:


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 16, 2008)

I *LOVE *all of the banners so far. 


All sooooo Cute! :inlove:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww they're soooo nice!!

A while ago, I was playing around with Muffy and Labrador's picture on paint and did this.. Yes on paint! Not photobucket..

I did this for fun to show how loving these two are <3


----------



## Cyn (Jan 17, 2008)

How sweet!!!!!!!! I loved all the pic's. 

BB
Cyn


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 17, 2008)

*Well iv'e had a go not very good though leo and bluebell*






shelly

xx


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 17, 2008)

My babies..

Ruby:






Floppy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2008)

Not done!

ETA: I mean I will be making more for the others.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 17, 2008)

They all look GREAT


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 17, 2008)

Goodness, everyone has such clever ideas. It's going to be hard to vote again this month!!!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 18, 2008)

Awww everyone's is so great!!


----------



## JENNY1377 (Jan 18, 2008)

Can't wait! Just got a new bun too!!


----------



## Darfi (Jan 18, 2008)

So my photoshop is not working today but I did a lil thing in Irfanview! The best part about this picture is that Isis and I were bonding all day and she finally let me lay with her and pet her! So I snapped a pic of us together with our noses touching in a bunny kiss :kiss:!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/Darlandria/Rabbits/BeMyBunny.jpg


----------



## BSAR (Jan 19, 2008)

I am going to post my wonderful pic on Sunday. I am coming up with some ideas but I just hope they are good.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 19, 2008)

Everyones looks great.  Now I need to think of something for Macey and Keira...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking GREAT guys lets keep them rolling in.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is Lilly's Valentine to Barney.


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Jan 20, 2008)

Pidge is still looking for his valentine!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2008)

ROTL..................
*
Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Here is Lilly's Valentine to Barney.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 21, 2008)

nemo just wants you all to know ....






and somebunnies better vote for him!!!!!!!!!


:inlove:

tracy (and nimz!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is Rudy's and Oreo's Valentine to everyone.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

I love all the pretty valentine bunnies!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 21, 2008)

Everyone is doing so great!

It is going to be REALLY hard to vote!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 21, 2008)

*bunnymommy76 wrote: *


> Pidge is still looking for his valentine!!


That one is brilliant! Well done!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

The above pic
:yeahthat:
Amazing job!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

Pidge looks so cute! It's like "please..... will you?!" 

What a dollbaby!


----------



## haxela (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are my two new girls, Lennox and Silvie. They wanted to say, "Happy Valentine's Day," too!






I don't have the fancy-type software, so we went all out in trying to make a photo that looks good without putting too much pressure on the girls as they just got here today!

The rest of my guys will have photos forthcoming as well...so keep checking back!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 22, 2008)

*haxela wrote: *


> Here are my two new girls, Lennox and Silvie. They wanted to say, "Happy Valentine's Day," too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks great!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

I used Paint for mine.

Three hours on the magnifying glass, using the colored pink easier to color in my background O_O.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 23, 2008)

i use paintdotnet, its a free download http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm not photoshop savvy, but i think this came out pretty good and it was fun to play with the textures  Isn't he a ladies bun? (And yes he is *very* single)






Edit to add: Here is what the original looked like: http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a118/izelrhosa/DaVinci/?action=view&current=IMG_1184.jpg


----------



## Jenson (Jan 23, 2008)

This contest is a good excuse to get out this old photo which I've always thought was cute but never did anything with as it was too noisy. It's a photo of Honey and Jenny, who had such a strong bond, they adored each other and were always together. 

I know I've done a really poor job of editing that, but at 6:03am I really can't do any better, lol. I should go to bed. :shock:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2008)

I made mine SO CHEESY, you're gonna need a napkin to view it .


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 23, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I made mine SO CHEESY, you're gonna need a napkin to view it .





Very Cute!

I went through half a box of tissues!


----------



## Jenson (Jan 23, 2008)

That is so gorgeous Michelle! Your little ones are growing fast.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow guys your all doing SUCH a wonderful job! :great:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't believe all the cuteness!!! 

I love these pictures!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 24, 2008)

i just wanted to throw in here that i LOVE pidge!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll never be able to pick!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, so we can post pics of all our bunnies, but just one per bunny? If so, here's my bunny Bruce's entry: 






And here's Magic's entry!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok here's my last one. By all means, if I'm breaking the rules by entering more than just one bunny (I read the rules and it only said one photo per BUNNY...) then a mod is welcome to take down the pictures of Bruce and Magic, but PLEASE leave this one for the contest! Thanks!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, everyone! Tonight I bought a bunch of Valentine's stuff at Fred Meyer for a photo shoot tomorrow. I figure this will be the only holiday Tallulah will be little for, so I'd better do a good job! And, in the spirit of Valentine's Day, Tallulah just gave me a kiss on the cheek for the first time :hearts


----------



## JamesCarden (Jan 25, 2008)

hmmmm.....me and my bunnies have some work to do!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Wolverine!!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## jupiterannette (Jan 25, 2008)

Bunz & Hunny


----------



## rabbitbloom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll try again to post the image...thank you for your patience while I figure this out!


----------



## BSAR (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay here is Savannah, I worked hard on making her photo shoot awesome.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 26, 2008)

I can Dream


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 26, 2008)

Ringo


----------



## Michaela (Jan 26, 2008)

Not much, very simple, but thought I should enter a contest.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is Belle's entry, she was jealous that i entered one of sooty so i did one for her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2008)

Tony doesn't like Valentine's day.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 27, 2008)

They are all soooo cute! I can't wait until voting starts!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

Wyatt Holliday Earp


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2008)

ohh Wyatt is so handsome!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> ohh Wyatt is so handsome!!!


Thank you. Did I mention we started bonding with the trio?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2008)

Pernod and Shadow wanted me to enter them :biggrin2:






Jan


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 27, 2008)

heres tabby and thumper (sorry its a little big)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am very impressed with the Valentines, every one of them is so cool!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2008)

Tallulah Maesie wants everyone to know she loves them this Valentine's Day! Will you be her valentines?


----------



## monklover (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2008)

Dang it.....it is going to be totally impossible to pick a winner. All of the entries are too good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's my entry!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Dang it.....it is going to be totally impossible to pick a winner. All of the entries are too good!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree Slavetoabunny! Lol


----------



## Bossman (Jan 28, 2008)

lucas is lonely


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 28, 2008)

*Bossman wrote: *


> lucas is lonely


Oh my gosh i love thos ears!!!!!!


----------



## Evey (Jan 29, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Tallulah Maesie wants everyone to know she loves them this Valentine's Day! Will you be her valentines?


Simply precious!!!


----------



## JamesCarden (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres Smoky!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 29, 2008)

*JamesCarden wrote: *


> Heres Smoky!!!


What a model you have!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 29, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Pernod and Shadow wanted me to enter them :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWW!!!!:love: How sweet!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't forget you only have till friday to get your photo posted!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 29, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Here's my entry!


LMBO!! :roflmao:


----------



## okiron (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, this is just not fair. We could vote for more than one right? There's just no way I'm gonna be able to vote just one. I'm just not gonna vote then *pout*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 30, 2008)

Heya!
I've got two pics- one for each bunny, but does it matter that Benji is in both of them? It did say one pic per bunny....but let me know if this isn't right, and I'll take one off. 












Btw...how do I vote?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 30, 2008)

voting starts next week and yes its 1 photo for each bun


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Bo wants to be loved.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 31, 2008)

Aww lookie at Bo!:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Look at his molty head!! Last night the rest of it around his ears molted out..... I just ran my thumb over them and I had hair everywhere! He loved it tho LOL*

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Aww lookie at Bo!:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2008)

Too, too cute 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2008)

*If you see my blog...you will see how cooperative she was.....NOT!!!!*



*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Too, too cute
> 
> Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 31, 2008)

*JamesCarden wrote: *


> Heres Smoky!!!


This looks like a commerical its so good! lol.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 31, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


>



OMG! TOO ADORABLE! This is just priceless! So cute! I love his/her expression and the saying! Just adorable! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Xila (Jan 31, 2008)

-shifty eyes- Uhm...
-sneaks in last minute-

Not that BunBun approves...




I know, I know! Not good, but I thoguht "Ooh! What a cute contest! (And a REW is bound to look adorable surrounded by pink...)
But I kept putting it off and putting it off... D= So this is the best I can get. ^^ I'd have annimated it, but my trial on my animator program expired while I was procrastinating. =/

Anyway, I like it. ^^ This is really my "First" contest I can enter. (When I joined RO around Christmas, I didn't have my editing program. =/)
Argh. Anyway, Mind the cheesyness. ^^ I was drawing a blank. I really was.

Hehe. If I ever get another rabbit, BunBun insists I consitter the name "BunBunette"
xD
-is shy- o-o I've never consittered myself good at this kind of thing, but I like it... It's cute...

~Xila


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2008)

*I love it!*

*Xila wrote: *


> -shifty eyes- Uhm...
> -sneaks in last minute-
> 
> Not that BunBun approves...
> ...


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2008)

am i too late????

winnie






pantoulfe






and sneaks in a holiday tribute to herman







if herman's entry doesn't count due to the fact that he isn't with us here. . .then that is cool, no problem


----------



## myLoki (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope I'm not too late! I have till midnight right?!













Hope you like.


t.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 1, 2008)

*Everyone has such great valentines! I must get myself a better photoshop thing! *

*Ah well - we all have the sweetest Valentine's in the world right in our homes!*

*I have 3!! :biggrin2:*


----------



## Darfi (Feb 1, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Tallulah Maesie wants everyone to know she loves them this Valentine's Day! Will you be her valentines?


This bunny definately has an effect on my heart strings! Great job! I bet voting is gonna be the hardest job in this contest!!


----------



## Darfi (Feb 1, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> I hope I'm not too late! I have till midnight right?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, the bunny kissing your face looks SO much like my old Peppy! He was so affectionate too


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 1, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


This is Rudy, he is a French Lop.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 1, 2008)

*katt wrote: *


> and sneaks in a holiday tribute to herman
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Herman , he was so cute


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2008)

NOTE TO ALL: If you have more than one photo of your rabbit (ie one alone and one with a friend) you must let stephanie know which you want to use!

ONE PER RABBIT doesn't mean 2 of both. Each rabbit should appear in a photo ONE time. This can be a group photo or individual. If you have 200 rabbits - you can have 200 entries or just 1 (if you can fit them all in the shot!!!)

OFFICIALLY CLOSING THIS CONTEST!!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------

